# Dankung?



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

So I have been checking out some of these Dankung slingshots and I am super interested! I would just like some feedback on them. It seems that most of the videos on YouTube are instinctive shooting. Can you draw and aim? Would you guys recommend any of them? I would be using them to take dove, pigeon, crow, rats, squirrel from tall trees.

Much Appreciated
Scott


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You can draw and aim anything if you're so inclined.
Chinese tubes are plenty powerful when made the right length for your draw.
Go for it!


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I draw and aim them. The Dankung stuff are some of the best slingshots made. I dont buy or shoot them often as they are not made in the U.S.A. Since you are from Cali I recommend you buy something made by Americans.


----------



## kyrokon (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my first Dankung three weeks ago, American Fox. Liked it so much I ordered a Jungle Hunter II this week.
You can aim a dankung with no problem, I do. 
Shot my first bird with it today, has enough power to hunt with.

Pros:
Quick Change Tubes
Tubes last a long time
Will shoot Flatbands (American Fox)
Good quality

Cons:
Not Made In America 
Not Made in America

To justify my pruchase of non American product I did order from trulytexas.com, at least support American retailer.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi scott, I have a Jungle Hunter, tube only model, I bought it from Truly Texas also. Nice little sling, takes a little getting used to but OK. I keep mine in my tackle bag for when I go Kayaking or fishing. You might want to get one that can use tubes or flats for more versility.
Philly


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

I draw and aim my jungle hunter, It is very accurate. It helps that I love narrow forks but when I use the edge of the fork for aiming its almost always dead on. Very solid slingshots cant go wrong.

Cheers


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

kyrokon said:


> Got my first Dankung three weeks ago, American Fox. Liked it so much I ordered a Jungle Hunter II this week.
> You can aim a dankung with no problem, I do.
> Shot my first bird with it today, has enough power to hunt with.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with you! I also think the fox is the best design.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

I draw and aim them. The Dankung stuff are some of the best slingshots made. I dont buy or shoot them often as they are not made in the U.S.A. Since you are from Cali I recommend you buy something made by Americans.


Free markets was key to American success that led them to economic superiority during the Reagan era and was evident in the administration's policy. I find it ironic and predjudice that you would advocate something like this now that American exceptionalism is no longer what it once was; so now we revert back to protectionism once the terms of trade are no longer to our benefit?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you serious?

USA made = USA jobs = USA tax payers. I believe in a free market, it really has nothing to do with that. And you are from Canada. Enough said.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

Well a good product is a good product. Competitiveness knows no boundaries, regardless of the country of origin. To the OP, if you like it you should buy it. This forum was made for people who share the passion for slingshots and such we can all benefit from more variety.

So what if I'm from Canada? It is generally those who view from a different perspective who are able to see the fallacies of someone from another perspective. It is from this mutual perspective that I stand where I have no inclination to be biased in what I say. So your statement doesn't really hold any legitimacy.This forum is about slingshots, not American economic performance. Anyway, I'm not trying to argue its clear you have your set of values and I have mine, just want everybody to share the joy of slingshots around the world with no limits.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

drgreen said:


> Well a good product is a good product. Competitiveness knows no boundaries, regardless of the country of origin. To the OP, if you like it you should buy it. This forum was made for people who share the passion for slingshots and such we can all benefit from more variety.
> 
> So what if I'm from Canada? It is generally those who view from a different perspective who are able to see the fallacies of someone from another perspective. It is from this mutual perspective that I stand where I have no inclination to be biased in what I say. So your statement doesn't really hold any legitimacy. Anyway, I'm not trying to argue its clear you have your set of values and I have mine, just want everybody to share the joy of slingshots around the world.


I can agree with that. Well said.


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes, you can aim dankungs (the only way I shoot), and I'd like to add for the record my two were made by Dragonmaster in Illinois. I shoot chained 32's with large ersatz-capable pouches and love mine.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have a Jungle Hunter, and it is well made, and probably indestructable, but I rarely shoot it. I cannot find a grip on it that works for me, except hammer grip, and after a few shots it becomes very uncomfortable. The bands seem to have a mind of their own about where to position themselves on the circles. It is quite powerful and clocked 190 fps with 3/8 lead balls, but i just don't find it much fun to shoot.

I bought mine from Truly Texas also. Good people to deal with.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Dankungs seem to be the best of that style of slingshot (bent rod frame).
If you like tubes, then I'd say the looped tubes are better than the straight tubes like those on the WalMart specials.

Everybody seems to have preferences, whether it be flatbands, american style tubes, looped chinese style tubes, rubber bands, or solids... I, myself prefer flatbands and through the forks configuration for most of my shooting... but if going for speed shooting (shots in a minute) I'd go with 1745 tubes, and the dankung style slingshots are certainly viable contenders for that useage.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looped tubes loose inertia as they really just are free floating. Fixed tubes\flats will perform better (as long as the rubber is good). However for some reason the small dankungs are just so fun to shoot.


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you all for your input, very helpful.

Scott


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

What is their return policy?? I'm scared of buying a slingshot online because I don't know how its going to fit in my hand and this is going to be the second sling I've owned.

Scott


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

Ahh, never mind, $16.00 is pretty expensive for shipping.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't mean to be rude NaturalFork, I apologize. I was a bit critical.


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

sKramer said:


> Ahh, never mind, $16.00 is pretty expensive for shipping.


Dankung has two different options to calculate shipping. The one you mention, is "up to three items for $16". That's the expensive option. The better option, usually, is their "per item shipping of $2.92 per item". But one slingshot, pay $2.92 for shipping. That's much cheaper than you can usually find from USA address to USA address. And they send it registered mail for that $2.92. You have to sign for it when it arrives. I don't know how they do it so cheaply!

Other thoughts:

I don't understand the mantra "only buy it if it's made in the USA". How does that work for something that isn't even available as a "made in the USA" product, and who's design originated outside the USA (e.g., the Dankung slingshot, which was designed in, and is sold from - China)? I have one slingshot made in the USA, one made in Canada, and one made in China. They are all unique, and not available elsewhere (made in other countries), except from where I bought them. If you could buy a look-alike copy of a Dankung slingshot that's made in the USA, would that make you feel better to buy a non-original duplication of somebody else's design? In this case, a Chinese design? Hmmm...


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

+1

Dankung I believe is run by slingshot enthusiasts that listen to the world and share with us some great quality designs,don't let the made in china put you off they're as good as any USA,UK OR CND made singshots.

I don't care where a product is made if a specific design is not available in my country I'll look elsewhere,Dankung make some great slingshots and I would buy anytime.


----------

